# (OR-GR) Windy Ridge Call of Dooley JH



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

Dooley is a stout, well built, good looking, 72 lb. male standing 24" at the withers. He has sired three litters to date and another (repeat breeding) in the works. His pups are VERY birdy and highly trainable. His litters have been an average of 8 pups and very uniform. Here is a chance to loosen up the tight Golden Retriever gene pool without losing quality and proper conformation. 2013 Stud fee: $700.00 to approved bitches.

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=252203

Hips: OFA GR-96903F24M-VPI
Elbows: OFA GR-EL18975M24-VPI
Eyes: CERF GR-40519
Heart: OFA GR-CA14728/19M/C-PI

www.windyridgegoldens.com

Contact: Laura Heyden
[email protected]
Merrill, OR (1/2 mile from California border)


----------

